# Heating errors.....



## nigelmills56 (14 d ago)

hello, I have an Imala 736g, but ever since we've had it, its shown error no's on the display panel, like E631H or W408H or W407H. I've contacted Brownhills several times.... where we had it from and they tell me to re-set the system, which I do, but I still get these errors. I will contact them again on Tuesday but in the mean time I thought I would ask if anyone had had similar problems? thanks..... nigel


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A little more information would help. Could you tell us the make and model of the heater please, and is the display panel you refer to just for the heater?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Nigel.

What is the scenario when you're getting these error codes? Is there gas available? EHU? I googled the errors n someone said to set the source to gas only, getting rid of the W407H error.

See here for all fault codes. W407H is mentioned on that page with things to try and there are links at the bottom to further codes. Truma Combi error codes - Atlantic Caravans. 

The E631H is an electronic fault (not much help there!) - others with more knowledge might be able to help.


----------



## nigelmills56 (14 d ago)

erneboy said:


> A little more information would help. Could you tell us the make and model of the heater please, and is the display panel you refer to just for the heater?


Arr, sorry, it’s a Truma air blown System. I need to look up the model no, so I’ll get back to you. Thanks for replying


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jean identifies it as a Truma Combi and raises a good point about whether you are trying to run it on gas or on mains.


----------



## nigelmills56 (14 d ago)

I’m running it on mains, gas switched off and on the correct El2 setting for mains electric


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Does it run OK on gas?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And have you previously had it running on electricity?


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

When you say you are resetting it is that on the panel or the reset button under the cover at the side of the heater?


----------



## nigelmills56 (14 d ago)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome to the forum Nigel.
> 
> What is the scenario when you're getting these error codes? Is there gas available? EHU? I googled the errors n someone said to set the source to gas only, getting rid of the W407H error.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.....


----------



## nigelmills56 (14 d ago)

jiwawa said:


> Does it run OK on gas?


I haven't tried the Gas yet. I feel it should run on mains, but I was told there is a hard re-set button on the boiler but I can't get to it as it's boxed in! I have emailed Brownhills and intend to contact them tomorrow.... thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's what I don't know.

Do they all have the mains capability or is it an option?

I have the same heater in my new van and I haven't seen a mains option on the control panel. The leaflet I have isn't much help and neither has most of what I've found on the web been.


But look here: Truma heaters for caravans and motor homes

It says this "The E-variant is equipped with additional integrated electric heating elements (“Heat Hybrid”). Depending on the model, you can operate your Truma Combi heater in gas, diesel or electrical mode, but also use hybrid."

I will just nip out and look to see if mine has a mains connection.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is not the Comb 4 E model and therefore I am pretty certain does not have the mains option. Like yours it's pretty well boxed in so I can't see whether it has a mains connection, but I expect not.

Someone here will know for sure.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This page would indicate that the Truma Combi 4 *does* have the option to use electricity. 






Truma Combi 4 & 6 E Guide, Tebay, Cumbria | Adventure Leisure Vehicles


Truma Combi 4 & 6 E Guide, Tebay, Cumbria




www.adventurelv.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Only the E model Jean. Look at the link I posted. There are two models E and no E.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, sorry!


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Try this?


----------



## stokepade (12 d ago)

When you say you are resetting it is that on the panel or the reset button under the cover at the side of the heater?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd have thought a lot of people wouldn't be happy about doing that but it is helpful.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

With respect not happy about doing what??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

weldted said:


> With respect not happy about doing what??


Doing what is suggested in the video you posted, poking around on a live circuit board.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

This board has a reset button for doing exactly what is required to reset the system. It is explained clearly how to do it. The only thing is to ensure the 240 is switched off the 240 terminals are at the left hand end of the board and the button is at the right hand side. So you are not poking around with a live circuit board but carrying out the procedure as explained. But you are correct to express concern if unsure of the process.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As I said in #21 a lot of people wouldn't be happy doing that, not really a point for discussion, some people will be fine with it as would I but Liz wouldn't.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

But you are correct to express concern if unsure of the process.


----------

